# Shelby/minarelli mutant race bike



## bairdco (Oct 24, 2016)

Built this up for the motorized bike race scene.

Bought the shelby frame 6-7 years ago and it cracked when i built it as a bicycle, so over the years it mutated into 4-5 motorized bikes, with gussets, bmx dropouts, and whatever else I could weld to it. 

Had a 70's Minarelli V1 49cc moped motor sitting around for a while, and decided to mate the two together.

2" wide 24" alloy rims, 11g spokes and moped drums, and kenda kiniption tires.

Welded up custom handlebars, cafe racer seat, down tube, seat tube, motor mounts, etc.

Goes about 45mph in the straights, but needs more low end to get it out of the corners.

Gonna get a top end 80cc kit and some other mods to make it really scream. There's a ton of bolt on kits that'll get your 150lb moped up to 65-70, so who knows how fast a 60lb bike can go.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 25, 2016)

At the Grange Motor Circuit kart track, on my way to 4th place.


----------

